# Do this for a fellow gamer



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Actually, it's not for me, it's for a fellow forum member of mine.
It's a (quick) survey regarding gaming in general. 
>> HERE's << the survey.
After taking it, you'll receive a free unit as pictured at the bottom of the survey and Bill gates will send you $50. In addition, if you complete the survey today you'll also get a $25 giftcard to Applebee's. :mrgreen: 

Ok.....All kidding aside, do my buddy a favor and take the survey. It's for his university group project.
Thanks dudes. Game on.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Could you give a little more info regarding what this is for, Bob? It reaks of spam, and is not the kind of thing that I would normally pay any attention to, but coming from you it seems reasonable to get more info.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Absolutely Leonard.
Thank you for giving what does (on second glance) seem to be spammish. My apologies for that. Seems I did a bit of an injustice for the fellow I was trying to help.
But no, my post certainly is not spam. Regarding the integrity of the link he gave me that I posted here, well, I can't say for sure. I have known the individual for quite some time through chatting on "AudioCircle".
Speaking of which, > HERE < is the thread where he asked, and I obliged.

Hope that helps clear things up Leonard. Sorry for any confusion or concern I caused.
Bob


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Well Bob I took the survey it was pretty quick so now I want my gift card from Applebee's and that $50 bucks from Bill Gates.:foottap::bigsmile:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The guy from Nigeria has it for you as soon as you send your banking info.:sarcastic:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That guy from Nigeria isn't he a Prince or something?


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> The guy from Nigeria has it for you as soon as you send your banking info.:sarcastic:


:rofl2: You know, I though about putting a comment about Nigerian accounts in my first post, but decided it might have been "too much".
Now I wish I had. ha ha

Bob


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

How is the survey going? BTW is the product real or just a made up product for the purpose of the survey. Had my techie cousin over and I showed him the survey and he said he would want one. Also the Nigerian Prince will be sending my gift card and my $50 this week.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I recall there being a comment about the product being an idea at this point so I just went back to the survey to read and it won't let me back in. I assume since I've already taken the survey. 
The original thread was > HERE < on AudioCircle. I'll ask him for ya. 

I'm also curious about the survey and if he's received much feedback.

I'll also ask him why you haven't received your money yet. :devil::heehee:

Bob


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Bob for the info.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Would love to have helped out but I'm not a PC gamer.


----------

